# New Patient - Nurse Visit



## pvang (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi-

What E/M code would you use for a new patient who is only visited by a nurse? This patient was on board a ship for vacation when he fell ill and a nurse was called to evaluate him/treat him. I thought about coding 99211 but in this instance, the patient is new not established. Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 21, 2010)

A nurse in a physician setting cannot see and evaluate and treat a new patient so you cannot bill it.


----------



## Vochoa4190 (Dec 8, 2014)

Where are you getting that information from? Can you provide the link?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 8, 2014)

Vochoa4190 said:


> Where are you getting that information from? Can you provide the link?



An RN/LPN is not credentialed and has no NPI number to be billed with.  A new patient encounter cannot be incident to nor a shared encounter.  It can be a physician encounter billed under the performing physician NPI, an NP billed under the NP NPI , and in some states a PA billed under the PA NPI.  There is no link for this it is standard billing rules.  Why are you thinking these are billable encounters?


----------

